

Where things come from. (Ham, Lipstick, etc) - hendler
http://sourcemap.com/

======
xbryanx
Cool idea, but am I missing something? I couldn't find any details or sources
on the maps.

<http://sourcemap.com/view/2542#stop-10>

OK, Nutella takes a stop in Brazil...for what? Says who?

~~~
SudarshanP
I think it is like a wiki... It will fill up over time. Since people may
actually like to use this for advertising sustainable products, they can
possibly certify authenticity of data through 3rd party badges or something I
hope. I wish this develops into a truly valuable resource. Someday it could
have semantic web like queryability too :) so that we can really ask "good
questions" about our supply chains.

~~~
nooneelse
I would like this kind of data tied to my phone's bar-code scanner. Better
would be options for me to select against arbitrary pieces of supply chains
that I pick (or picked by lists I subscribe to) and just see an aggregate "my
choice" score and important alerts when I scan something (rather than having
to re-parse the implications of these maps in each isle).

It would also be nice if I could share my pro/against list with the few
grocery stores I frequent so they could mark my receipts with relevant changes
in the supply chains for the products I buy (so I can cut out the redundant
scanning on most purchases). I wouldn't even mind if the store got to use the
info so they could see how many of their customers will/won't like the various
options they are considering stocking.

~~~
rozap
Hey! I'm working on an app that does that. Bar codes are a bit tough to deal
with (no 'central' database), as are subsidiary relationships, but we've come
up with a way to handle it. We then generate a score based on the manufacturer
and what you've subscribed to, which tells you how well the product aligns
with your values.

We're just finishing it up now, and it should be released in the next month or
so (Android first, then iOS). We have a working mvp at the moment, and we're
quite happy with how it's been going.

I could post it on HN when we release, as I'll be looking for feedback :) Or,
if you have an Android, contact me and I can send you our Alpha.

------
sirdavidoff
The 'West Ham Industry' map is about the area of London called 'West Ham',
rather than the meat, as the title suggests. Hopefully that should save anyone
else wondering why oranges are needed to make ham...

~~~
sophacles
You mean aside from the glazing and/or citric acid that can be used in the
preservation process?

------
Cushman
Eerie-- I was imagining something exactly like those maps just last night. It
looks about as cool as I imagined.

------
dhughes
My tiny Canadian province is know for mussels, lobster and potatoes none of
which appear on the map.

